# Golden Bell Car Auction



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone been ? Bought? Experiences? 

I find people are listing their cars for way too much on Dubbizzle, i mean a Jeep wranler, 2 door, soft top, with 100 km for 60,000 DHS? 

Would love to hear anyone's experience


----------



## vince3777 (Sep 3, 2009)

There's an auction this Wednesday, I'm going to try and go see what it's all about.


----------



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll see you there. Bit confused on how to get there, the website map is definelty not the easiest, if you could let me know the route from DIFC / Emirates Towers would be appreciated.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

newbiedubai said:


> Has anyone been ? Bought? Experiences?
> 
> I find people are listing their cars for way too much on Dubbizzle, i mean a Jeep wranler, 2 door, soft top, with 100 km for 60,000 DHS?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's experience


Of course they will list it for AED 60,000. Doesn't mean the seller won't take 50,000.


----------



## newbiedubai (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ fair enough, but I would really put the value at 15,000 DHS, mind you I'm from Canada, where cars are beyond cheap right now, given the obvious issues going on with the Detroit three and being one of the biggest manufacturing locations in the world for vehicles,

whoever said cars were cheap in Dubai is mistaken, at least not compared to the US and Canada


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

newbiedubai said:


> ^^ fair enough, but I would really put the value at 15,000 DHS, mind you I'm from Canada, where cars are beyond cheap right now, given the obvious issues going on with the Detroit three and being one of the biggest manufacturing locations in the world for vehicles,
> 
> whoever said cars were cheap in Dubai is mistaken, at least not compared to the US and Canada



OK, he wants 60,000, you say it's worth 15,000, negotiate and buy it for 40,000!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you think used cars are exspenive? Try buying a new car!!! In the US they have a sticker price and then you haggle from there and it usually drops by a 1/4 to 1/3. Here you say what kind of a deal can you give me on this car and they look at you stupid and say what the sticket says is what you pay. And if you try to be sly and say well if you want to work with me here is my number give me a call.. they wont call you back because they wont budge on the price.

And yes, whoever told you cars are cheap here, well they are retarded.


----------



## vince3777 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it depends on what car you want to buy... European cars here are cheaper than in Canada and the US, but American cars are not.


----------



## vince3777 (Sep 3, 2009)

newbiedubai said:


> I'll see you there. Bit confused on how to get there, the website map is definelty not the easiest, if you could let me know the route from DIFC / Emirates Towers would be appreciated.


I'm new here, so I would probably confuse you even more. I have a GPS that will get me there hopefully.


----------

